# New rally site available



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

I would like to take this opportunity to inform fellow members of the availability of a new rally site near Stratford upon Avon.
Should any member require more information inc pictures please email me on:- [email protected] 
Or tel: 07845 049446

Kindest regards
Andy


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Has it got EHU ??


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Andy

Thanks for bringing your site to our attention again. Our National Rally Co-ordinator (LadyJ) thats a big title for such a lttle woman :lol: :lol: Sorry! 

You have already been in contact with Jacquie, who has been to look at the site and confirms that it is a nice little site with space for about 30 motorhomes. She has given all the rally staff full information about it and I'm sure they will definitely keep it in mind if one of them wants to organise a rally in this area.

Hi Coulstock

I understand that there is no electric hook-up on the site.


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

*EHU*

Although there is a 20KVA generator on site we are awaiting a date from EON for installation of mains electricity, hopefully we will not have to wait to long.


----------

